# 5 Acres in Colorado - Owner financing



## Severian (Oct 22, 2006)

Located near Ft. Garland Colorado, in the Sangre De Cristo Ranches.

On land contract -
$ 6500, $ 500 down, $6000 financed at 9.5% = $126.01 for 5 yrs.

Cash sale - 
$ 6000

go here for pics -

http://blackwolfe.com/colorado


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Does it have water or mineral rights? does it have easement allowances? Is it landlocked?


----------



## Severian (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, it's not landlocked, there are roads cut through there, supposed to be county maintained. I was told that you can put in a well, but not sure if that constitutes having water rights. Not sure about mineral rights. 

I actually just paid this parcel off, and am waiting for them to record the deed and mail it to me. I emailed the guy I bought it from about the water and mineral rights, he says that 1/2 mineral rights is what he had, and it will be transferred with the deed, and well permits that go with the development, meaning you're allowed to put in a well, which I guess would mean no water rights, just well access.

Added a sattelite pic showing the roads, and where the parcel is.

http://blackwolfe.com/colorado


----------

